

PostageApp - The easier way to send email from web apps - helium
http://postageapp.com/

======
AmberShah
1) How is this different than <http://www.postmarkapp.com> or
<http://www.sendgrid.com>?

2) What will the pricing be? No way am I signing up for a free beta and then
have to deal with a crazy high price where I will have to re-do part of my app
to switch away. This is still on HN:
[http://jamie.ideasasylum.com/2010/07/kissmetrics-bizarre-
pri...](http://jamie.ideasasylum.com/2010/07/kissmetrics-bizarre-pricing)

